

Outrageous success - genius or hard work ? Malcolm Gladwell analyses. - whyleyc
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2008/nov/15/malcolm-gladwell-outliers-extract
An extract from Malcolm Gladwell's forthcoming new book, "Outliers: The Story Of Success". Looks at Bill Gates, Mozart, Rockefeller and the Beatles.
======
Locke
On a related note, if you find this line of thought interesting, you'd
probably enjoy Steve Martin's _Born Standing Up_.

It's a beautifully written memoir in which he tells the story of how he became
one of the most successful stand-up comedians ever. I'm not much of a reader,
but for what it's worth, it's probably the best thing I've read this year.
And, yes, it reinforces the idea that "genius" is often the result of years of
hard work and trial and error.

~~~
brandnewlow
Seconded. And it's completely BS-free. He uses very few adjectives and writes
almost entirely in declarative sentences. The book's astonishingly
unembellished and plain, relying on the facts as he remembers them. Totally
readable in four hours or so.

------
philelly
old definition of genius: exceedingly rare brain abnormality that confers
exceptional intelligence.

gladwell definition of genius: exceedingly rare brain abnormality that confers
drive to devote 10,000 hours to a random task.

forgive me if i don't feel inspired by this paradigm shift.

~~~
Ardit20
You seem to miss the point which is rather clear. Genius is not Inate, It is
man made. Basically he is saying that it is nurture which makes genius and not
nature.

So just to explain it more clearly, it is the environmental circumstances
which make a genius and not his genes.

~~~
agraphmaul
Thank you for your contribution. Is it really impossible that a genetic
difference accounts for some of a person's willingness and/or ability to
devote the huge amount of effort that's required to become a 'genius' in any
pursuit? I propose we extend your theory: the total inability to grasp
complexity is also attributable entirely to environmental circumstances.

